# 342 + 50% off at halfords simoniz original wax



## Cobnut (Sep 21, 2009)

Picked a couple of these up today the "Simoniz original wax with carnuba, worked out £2.67 per tin after 342 and simonizes own 50% discount offering through Halfords. Before scoffing, it does get some very good reviews and one of my workmates who valets and show shines part time, vouches for that. 8)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/p ... l_wax.html


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I haven't used it, so can't comment. It is an old wax, that was brought back due to demand, which must say something about it.. I guess it will be in a similar league to Megs #16, which is a very good wax, especially for the money..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> I haven't used it, so can't comment. It is an old wax, that was brought back due to demand, which must say something about it.. I guess it will be in a similar league to Megs #16, which is a very good wax, especially for the money..


Rob would this work well on my car? i.e Misano

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Not as well as Bitumen young Charles ..

Any wax will work on any car, and you will only really notice a difference on a well prepped car. Such as yours..

Natural waxes will leave a warmer look than synthetic waxes, which leave a more glassy look..


----------

